# Batteries, R/C and sound in a Bachmann Climax



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently installed RCS battery R/C and MyLocosound in a new version Bachmann Fn3 Climax.
I have done a few of these excellent locos since they came out. This is the first one where I have been able to have everything on board. The Australian Sanyo distributors made me a special 2 part 4s 1700 mah Li-Ion pack with wiring between two parts so they could fit up under the Climax roof.










The specially made pack fits neatly either side of the ventilation hatch in the roof.










I made a lead up to the ON - OFF switch.

Styrene spacers were glued to the back of the regular Live Steam R/C ON - OFF switch so that it could be glued under the Left hand cab seat.



















I didn't want to have too many holes drilled in the body. So, for the charge circuit I left the regular charge lead of the switch floating in the cab.



















Replace with the # PnP-ADAPT



















There is enough room to fit the RX, OMEGA-3v7 ESC and MYLocosound in the underside of the coal load. The fit is tight and all the wiring must be done with the ESC before gluing it in place.










What a fantastic loco. Beautifully detailed and extremely well made. A pleasure to work on. Operationally it has really smooth low speed control. 
I think the run time will be at least 2 x hours.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a really tight installation. Good job, Tony!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Winn.
I must admit that fitting all the gear in was more good luck than skilled planning. ;-)

I am in the middle of another one as we write, but it has the batteries in a trail car.


----------

